# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth, June 24, 2022

## tbtadmin

Watch/listen and call in live at:  https://www.youtube.com/hairtransplantmentor
Instagram: @spencerkobren

----------

